# Upcoming Florida Events / Winter Getaway for Some Teams



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alafia FTF is November 11 / 12, this has riding at Alafia and Balm Boyette near Tampa, I believe the event is sold out but with it nearing tickets often show up. This is put on by SWAMPclub.org SWAMP Alafia Fat Tire Festival

Tour de Felasco is January 12, 2012, this is a great tandem ride, it too is currently sold out but it is often possible to find tickets. San Felasco Hammock Preserve State Park CSO

Croom 35 / 50, this year is Feb 4th, all xc riding. I do not believe the event has opened sign up yet. This is the 2010 flyer, should be similar info with a different date SWAMP - Croom 35/50 Mile Mountain Bike Challenge

Santos Springbreak FTF, March 9 / 12 2012, the event registration opened today 11-1-2012, have not seen an event flyer, but this is the OMBA website Ocala Mountain Bike Association - Home

FWIW, if you are not wanting to attend an event and just wish to ride, these trails are also open to the public all the time, with the exception being a portion of San Felasco is not open to cyclists except during the event. The normal San Felasco cycling trials do remain open though.

Florida has some other great trails covering the entire state. Some are more tandem friendly than others.

If you enjoy winter or live where it snows...sit back and relax knowing we are riding our miles to uphold tandem cycling

PK


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

One more PMK, Ididaride on Jan 28, 2012. We have to miss it this year but I do believe at least one tandem team will be attending. We rode this w/clj2289 last year and had a great time. Actually we had only been riding tandems about a month when we did the ride so I know it is fairly tandem accessible. Additionally in a previous Ididaride I did see a team on a ECDM. Not sure who they were but they did help me convince my stoker to give tandems a try.

As for Felasco, I am happy to help someone find a spot(s). There may be something available locally but the registration got really screwed up on the Active.com end of things this year. The local shops say they don't have any slots but between them, Craigslist, and the GCC list serve, something always pops up. We are also very happy to be local guides for those that want to come down and ride. There are night rides on the Wed night of the full moon each month for those that want to give it a go. I haven't tried it on the tandem but do it all the time on my SS.

I do believe Croom is potentially a diamond in the rough. It is really nice for tandems and as long as there has been some rain, the trail conditions rock (pun as the trails tend be sandy). Unlike this end of the state, they have been getting rain further south so perhaps precipitation so close to the event will not be so necessary.

If anyone, especially in the northeast (that means you giff07), needs more convincing to contribute to our local economy, check the long term forecast. Did I mention we rode San Felasco this Sunday and it was sunny and 75 degrees?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

We plan to be at the Santos FTF with several demo tandems, so if you know of anyone in the area who wants to try one out, send 'em over!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

If anyone, especially in the northeast (that means you giff07), needs more convincing to contribute to our local economy, check the long term forecast. Did I mention we rode San Felasco this Sunday and it was sunny and 75 degrees? 


You're killin' me J&J.(LOL) Truthfully we haven't set any winter plans yet. We hope to make one of those 2 events though.:thumbsup:


----------

